# Underprivileged Archer



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*I applaud your decision!*

Too many of us have bows (sometimes many) and equipment in the closet that will probably never be used again. The values decrease so rapidly that soon they are worth nearly nothing to us, but may be prieceless to some youth or underprivileged person.

I suppose it's merely self gratification, but I have been fortunate to have had numerous occasions to help youth get started in archery and once helping our troops Iraq. 

I hope we can see more of your spirit here on AT.

Use caution, I plan to be back in RSA in 2011!


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Underpriveledged archer*

Hi Engee

Wow, it is a wonderfull gesture. Will keep my eyes open on this side, there are quite few entheusiastic archers out there who just cannot afford a bow and all that goes with it.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Engee, this is a very fantastic idea !!!
I will ask with LimbSaver in next year to get a bow for free.
Maybe I will find here a underpriveledged archer how want this bow.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

That is a beautiful gesture, Engee.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys,


I would like to start by thanking everybody that got in touch with me in regards to someone they had in mind for the donation. It was a very difficult task selecting just one young man from the vast number who were equally qualified candidates. My only wish is that I could have given each of the guys a bow but unfortunately they will have to wait until Desember next year. I am unfortunately not at liberty to say who the young man is who gets the bow as he, and his family want to keep it quiet. I can understand that and will respect their wishes.


All the best,

Engee Potgieter


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

Engee, I respect your willingness to do something like this. We live in a very greedy world. This surely doesn’t happen everday. I am sure you made a difference in that young man’s life. You did a needle in a haystack deed my friend! You surely planted the seed in me now! :thumbs_up


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks a lot Folkers, your statement truly hits home. All the best to you in the new year buddy!


----------



## winzo (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Engee, I think this is a great thing that you did.

I have a question to everyone: Why dont we make this a regular thing? We could set up something in such a way that people can make donations and contributions and then we can distribute to those who have the need. We could even set up collection points in the main centres around the country so that distribution will be easier and wide spread...??? We could have one in Polokwane (where I am), one in Gauteng, one in Eastern Cape etc???


----------

